# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Spindly leg?

## JBear

My mom found a surprise morph in the water feature of her tinc tank. When they pulled it out to obtain pics, it was laying very low with arms splayed, and while on moss, seemed uncoordinated, but still managed to jump back into the water area when the adult frog was near...Could this be signs of spindly leg? Here is a pic reference...

JBear

----------


## Jace

*I have only seen a few pictures of spindly leg syndrome and have never experienced it myself.  John would be the best one to ask about this.  I know in one of his threads, he posted pics of a froglet affected and you might be able to use that as a reference.  Best of luck with the little one...*

----------


## JBear

Jace-

I appreciate it. She(my mom) is going to take pics tonight, probably will have an update pic after work tonight...

JBear




> *I have only seen a few pictures of spindly leg syndrome and have never experienced it myself. John would be the best one to ask about this. I know in one of his threads, he posted pics of a froglet affected and you might be able to use that as a reference. Best of luck with the little one...*

----------

